# Help Building Me A HTPC



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

Im a newbie to computers and have always wanted a HTPC but have no idea how to get started and what I need. Right now I just have the normal set up Samsung 650 LCD TV, PS3, Pioneer Elite VSX 81TXV, and Def Tech speakers for a 5.1 set up. Eventually I want to get a 7.1 set up. Ive been reading a lot on here on other ppls systems and and how they use a HTPC to deo everythig. So I was wanting to know how I can get started and build this thing. I know its going to take some time to build it but like everyone else I want to get great stuff at a good price too. Could someone please help me get started and what not. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

Just to give a little info I have a DELL Precision M4300, I know it has been up greaded with a video card other things because I bought it new from school when I was doing electrical design I do know new its around $1300 and I called and said with all the upgrade stuff it was worth round $2300 but I dont know what it all has in it. But Im assuming its pretty fast and powerful do to the level of design I was using it for. Im trying to see if that will work for a HTPC but not sure Ill try to give all the info that I know to help.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

In order to help you spec out an HTPC we need to know what it is you are wanting to do with it.


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

I would like to do everything that I can do with it. I have a DVR through ComCast, and the DVD/Blu-ray is ran through my PS3. So Im not real sure what I can do with it but would like some info tho. I do know the one main thing I want to do is be able to take my 300+ DVD and save them somwhere and just be able to click on the movie i want to watch kinda like how iTV is set up.


----------



## burzel2 (Nov 24, 2008)

Windows 7 Media Center and Media Browser is what I use. If you buy a tuner you can ditch the DVR. You can also rip all your DVDs to the hard drive (you might not have room for all 300 unless you compress). You should be able to hook up to the Samsung using an RGB cable or DVI to HDMI. You'll want to send digital audio to the Pioneer. The laptop might have a dongle to connect an RCA cable to send the SPDIF signal. Otherwise you might need an external sound card. There are some interesting HTPC solutions coming out that can do it all in a really small box like the Zotac Zbox HD.


----------



## bdinnocenzo (Jul 20, 2010)

Is there a template that I can use in order to give the proper information to ask for help with an HTPC configuration?

I'm planning for a first time HTPC build. My existing HT is typical in that it has a TV (Sony KDL-60EX700), a receiver (Sony STRDA5500ES), Blu Ray player (Sony BDP-S1000ES) and a few other things -- CD Changer, VHS Deck and a Comcast HD Box with a DVR.

I was hoping that the "network" TV and receiver would allow easy access to network programming such as NetFlix, Youtube, other "Net" TV or streaming live video (College Sports) and streaming audio (Shoutcast, Pandora, etc). It does work, but it'd cumbersome. I was thinking the best solution would be to add an HTPC.

I started looking at what goes into pulling together one and the options are vast...and confusing. In an effort to avoid spending money on parts that are incompatible or not really needed, I was hoping to get some guidance here.

Any leads would be appreciated.


----------



## burzel2 (Nov 24, 2008)

> Is there a template that I can use in order to give the proper information to ask for help with an HTPC configuration?


A single template will not accommodate people's various needs. In my opinion you don't need a HTPC unless you plan on eliminating some of your hardware such as the DVR and Blu-Ray player. Your TV already supports Netflix, YouTube, and Pandora. You might be surprised how much simpler is is to configure the TV than it would be to configure a HTPC. Don't get me wrong I love having a HTPC, but it takes a lot of time and patience to work out all the kinks. You have a nice list of equipment. I'm not sure a HTPC would be less "cumbersome" as you put it.


----------



## bdinnocenzo (Jul 20, 2010)

I suppose you're right. I need to figure out the best way to get audio from the TV back to my AVR so I can route the sound through the AVR Speakers. Becasue I only have a single HDMI cable between the TV and AVR I don't get the sound back to the AVR from the TV. I was debating over just RCA Left/Right or Digital Optical.

Thanks for the response...


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Bill, you can either use the optical digital out on the TV to reroute the sound back to the AVR as you had suggested or run a digital audio (optical or coaxial) from your cable box to your AVR. The 2nd method would likely require you to change the audio out settings on your cable box in the menus. 

Whatever you do don't use the RCA (red/white) cables to carry the audio signal - this will only allow stereo to be played and will not sound nearly as good. If you need to purchase a digital audio cable check out Monoprice.com.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

murph, unless you're very familiar with building a computer, installing windows and troubleshooting I would encourage you to purchase a product like the Zotac Zbox HD as Brian had suggested. Your best bet is to wait until after the holiday season when some of these new products will be on sale and you'll have more to choose from.


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

Infrasonic said:


> murph, unless you're very familiar with building a computer, installing windows and troubleshooting I would encourage you to purchase a product like the Zotac Zbox HD as Brian had suggested. Your best bet is to wait until after the holiday season when some of these new products will be on sale and you'll have more to choose from.


Yeah Im not comp savy at all thats why I have kinda ventured off this topic. I thought in the begining it was a good idea and kinda like a cookie cutter thing like blue prints on how to build something but Im now realizing that isnt the case and will take a ton of time researching and learning and I dont have that much extra time to to do things. Is the Zotac Zbox HD kinda like the Boxee Box that is coming out? Im thinking about trying out the Boxee Box but once again not sure if it is a good fit for me or not. Any other advice that is something like this product?


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

The best advice I can give you is to wait for at least a few more months as more products become available and prices continue to drop. If you want something soon you will have to read some reviews and figure out exactly what you will want out of your HTPC/streaming media solution. Here are some suggestions in no particular order:

Dell’s Inspiron Zino HD 

Roku HD XR 

Zotac ZBOX HD-ID11

Boxee Box

Cirgon Encore Multimedia Server

Western Digital WD TV Live Plus 

If you're feeling really adventurous *here* is a brief how-to video on building your own HTPC.


----------

